# ID Request - Snail



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

I probably inherited this guy with the tank. Anyone know what species it is:

http://i.imgur.com/n4lMX5z.jpg

I was thinking of tossing it in there as well. If it ain't an assassin I can always get a few later.


----------



## w4x (Dec 13, 2014)

its some sort of ramhorn snail


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Looks like a small ramhorn to me, pretty decent algae eater!


----------



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

Kewl, thanks! I'll chuck him in there then.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Within a short time you will have many, many snails.


----------



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

I'll start looking for an assassin now .


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

planorbis corneus, a.k.a. ramhorn snail


----------



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

Zippy's still kicking. Haven't seen any young 'uns yet but the Apistos and tetras may be snarfing them up. Last night the tetras were feasting one something low in the water column, today they're back in the middle.
I might not need those assassin snails after all.


----------

